# banned



## morrisonhotel (Aug 30, 2008)

i got banned for saying i was 15, and im not 15 so is it possible to let me back on because IC mag is less user friendly and my journal is still going, 1st time regeneration

have a sense of humor


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 30, 2008)

That'll teach ya not to say you're 15 on an adult forum now won't it?


----------



## morrisonhotel (Aug 30, 2008)

guess so thanks anyway


----------



## morrisonhotel (Aug 30, 2008)

i guess i just pissed off a bored moderator so ill give it up, thanks for the site, im glad i didnt buy that elite membership
Please close my thread and permanently delete my posts thanks 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/79451-1st-time-regeneration.html

brendon420


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

jeez, give me a minute, i'm eating ice cream.

i am sorry.

unbanned.


----------



## morrisonhotel (Aug 30, 2008)

you rule enjoy your ice cream


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> jeez, give me a minute, i'm eating ice cream.
> 
> i am sorry.
> 
> unbanned.


haha ur my favorite fdd2blk!

BTW- I turned 8 yesterday!


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

lol... he just had his 16th birthday today.


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Aug 30, 2008)

He's my favorite too!

Even though he's a total dick


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> haha ur my favorite fdd2blk!


drumsticks. i'm addicted to them.


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2008)

I prefer choco tacos mmmmm


----------



## MrFishy (Aug 30, 2008)

Put a smile on my grumpy, old face!


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> LOL



now i'm really hungry.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm really hungry.


no. in 1 second youre going to be really hungry:


----------



## NewGrowth (Aug 30, 2008)

I just made some grilled pizzas and used vegtables from the garden


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> no. in 1 second youre going to be really hungry:


what is that? it looks sooooo good. i see fries. damnit.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 30, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> no. in 1 second youre going to be really hungry:



Is that schnitzel? Yummy, lol.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

Wednesday night is Schnitzel night at Emeralds Restaurant, located at Warilla Bowling Club on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

^ more info about the meal.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

chiceh said:


> is that schnitzel? Yummy, lol.


yes it is! Omg +rep for you!


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

LOL fdd just got a +rep too for good taste in food.


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, now I have a serious case of the munchies.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2008)

GrowSpecialist said:


> Thanks guys, now I have a serious case of the munchies.



i'm still eating from hours ago. been at it non stop. i'm having taquitos and spicy chicken nuggies.


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 30, 2008)

That chicken must've done something to fdd LOL.


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 31, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still eating from hours ago. been at it non stop. i'm having taquitos and spicy chicken nuggies.


That's why you passed out and almost burnt yourself up in your tent, too full.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> That's why you passed out and almost burnt yourself up in your tent, too full.



could have been a contributing factor.


----------



## 40acres (Aug 31, 2008)

I really like drumsticks


----------



## Manny Ramirez (Sep 1, 2008)

40acres said:


> I really like drumsticks


I like pizza.


----------



## Twistyman (Sep 1, 2008)

Manny Ramirez said:


> I like pizza.


....*What the fuck happened Manny ??... Manny changed teams ..*


----------



## bonz (Sep 1, 2008)

nice pic manny. ha ha ha,lol


----------



## Dr.Chronic (Sep 3, 2008)

bonz said:


> nice pic manny. ha ha ha,lol


Yeah i lol'd when i saw this..


----------



## Tamzi (Sep 4, 2008)

ergh ergh * barfs*

steak and kidney pie with chips 

fried cod and chips

mint peas, chips with scampi 

now thats real food, washed down with a good local ale. you can tell im english 

oh and hia grats on being unbanned 

Tamzi


----------

